# Flogger Handles ;)



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, that's right. I turn flogger handles for a leatherworking buddy out in california. Not into them myself, but, they're fun to design and they make an EXCELLENT conversation piece! LOL Enjoy.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

What's a flogger--beyond the corporal punishment implements, that is?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

think naughtier Nice handles. how does he attach the leather is it to the outside of the bottom part then wrapped? or is there a hole bored in there?


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

bond3737 said:


> think naughtier Nice handles. how does he attach the leather is it to the outside of the bottom part then wrapped? or is there a hole bored in there?


Dare I ask what the leather is for?:blink:


----------



## Andrew LB (Oct 30, 2012)

thenodemaster said:


> Dare I ask what the leather is for?:blink:


Google is your friend. Or in this case... perhaps not. 

There's no shortage of shops selling such devices on the other end of Long Beach from where I live. The same goes for studded collars and leather pants. :blink:

I doubt i'll still be living here in California in 5 years. Not only have they banned countless solvents and finishes that I use, they're doing their best to tax every small business out of existence.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

12000 grit sandpaper- is- your- friend


----------



## jbernaeyge (Jan 24, 2014)

what type of finish did you use?


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

jbernaeyge said:


> what type of finish did you use?


I forgot I posted these, and haven't been on in a while....lol sorry guys...

So, FLOGGER...yes, google it. It's um for um..bedroom or just some "alone time" with someone who enjoys a lil...um...okay just google it!! LOL

My leatherworker bud attaches them to the outsides of the part where there's a few rings and no finish, on the "bottom" of the pic. I believe he just uses a metal band to slip around the leather to hold it in place, and staples under it I think. Never really asked him! LOL

As for my finish, I researched, because I was told some are might be used for...um....cover the kids ears.....*whispers*....Insertion....LOL So, I just sand them down to 400 on the lathe, and use whatever stain/dye stain I want, and then dip them in Varathane Fast Drying Heavy Use Indoor Polyurethane. Safe with the cleaners people use to wash their "toys", and it's durable. Especially if I dip them like 5-6 times...hehe


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

I had him send me some pics of some finished ones..


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hahaha ats awesome may have to shoot em some business


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Scared me and I'm fearless. 
Bill


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Bill White said:


> Scared me and I'm fearless.
> Bill


LMAO.... never know till ya try it....just, don't let us know how it went.


----------



## pet4dragons (Sep 14, 2016)

Wondering if I can buy a few of these from you? [email protected]


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

pet4dragons said:


> Wondering if I can buy a few of these from you? [email protected]



I messaged you.  Please check!!


----------



## pet4dragons (Sep 14, 2016)

*yes*

Yes I would like to order two handles


----------



## pet4dragons (Sep 14, 2016)

I need to make more posts to send you a private message


----------

